

Ask HN: am i a "coder" or a "programmer"  - yunus

i can understand code very well regards less of which programming language it is.<p>some time i can't understand the algorithms<p>i like coding in scripting languages<p>i don't think of optimizing the code or efficiency of the code<p>i love open source project because i get to explore the code and get to know how that works<p>leave the comments please
======
chrisacky
If you have to ask, you are neither. </non serious answer>

<more serious answer>

At what point did we start creating such nonmenclature by which you are either
one or the other. They aren't mutually exclusive, and by most accounts,
99.9999% they are the same.

I tell people that I am a coder.

</more serious answer?

~~~
gamechangr
Exactly right.

------
dkersten
IMHO programmer, coder and software developer are different words for the same
thing. Do you write code, program a computer or develop software? Or are they
actually the same thing?

~~~
DanBC
A programmer create algorithms and structures but without using a specific
language. Maybe using things like pseudo code or "Jackson Structured
Programming" or etc.

A coder will take the work of a programmer and turn it into usable,
compilable, code written in a language.

They are often the same person. Often the "programming" is done at the same
time as the "coding".

~~~
dkersten
You are the only person Ive talked to who has such a strict definition for the
terms. Everyone else seems to either use them interchangeably or has very
loose definitions.

------
abrad45
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
pro...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/)

------
stonemetal
What do you believe the difference between the two to be? In US English I am
unaware of a difference between the two in either denotation or connotation.

